# Research Chem. ghrp-6



## Big Dawg (Nov 29, 2010)

I have a quick question on ghrp-6, I was planning to do a "research" of 500mcg/ed, my question is, I am assuming this compound needs to stay cold? If  I cant split the 500mcg up in  to 3 seperate administrations,(becouse I cant keep the other 2 cold thru-out the day) on the those days can I administer them all at once?


----------



## Astaroth (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Dawg said:


> I have a quick question on ghrp-6, I was planning to do a "research" of 500mcg/ed, my question is, I am assuming this compound needs to stay cold? If  I cant split the 500mcg up in  to 3 seperate administrations,(becouse I cant keep the other 2 cold thru-out the day) on the those days can I administer them all at once?




if u've never been used a peptide,so i suggest to get to use just only 100mcg for the  first shots.

however 500mcg in a single shot is too much. the saturation dose is of 100mcg if u're about 200 libres.
i.e.  1mcg of peptide for each kilogram of yours.


----------



## Big Dawg (Nov 30, 2010)

On the days I cant administer all the research chem. could I just do the 1 and not the others? Just for those days?


----------



## sendit08 (Nov 30, 2010)

Big Dawg said:


> On the days I cant administer all the research chem. could I just do the 1 and not the others? Just for those days?



you cant even keep a cold pack or something in a cooler or even a ziplock?
another little trick that i use is that i find a place in my car right next to the window during this cold season. wrap the preloads in foil and place them up against the cold ass window


----------

